# Price for live weight



## Wendy

What is the average price for a 200 lb hog live weight? We just took 2 in to be butchered. My sister is buying one & I am not sure how much they are bringing per pound.


----------



## travlnusa

Our local markets are running at $46-$49.00/100lbs.

I charge my customers $2.50/lb hanging weight.


----------



## agmantoo

For the week ending Feb 2 this is the results for market hogs. The prices quoted were per hundredweight

IA/MN DIRECT HOGS: Barrows and gilts base market hogs, 185 lb carcass 
basis, plant delivered, trended .76 higher. Base prices ranged 56.00-
67.75, with a weighted average of 64.37. The live price equivalent was 
48.28.


----------



## Wendy

Thanks! I will just charge her 50 cents a pound. Makes it nice & even & she can afford it.


----------



## highlands

This question is complicated by such things as where you are and what the hog is. We sell Certified Naturally Grown pastured pork for $350 per pig delivered to the butcher. Our pigs are about 225 lbs. That is about $1.55/lb live weight or about $2.50/lb hanging weight.

The customer then pays the butcher for slaughter, cutting, smoking, etc) which comes out to about $100 or so more with a yield of about 130 lbs of cuts in the freezer at about $3.50/lb.

Another important question is how much did it cost you to produce the hog in time and money. If you bought commercial feed at $10 per bag you would spend about $160 for feed. On the other hand if you buy the feed in 3 ton lots the cost is about $300 to $400 per ton or about $120/pig with no waste. The piglets generally cost $50 to $85 depending on season and location - you should include that cost even if you breed your own as we do because you otherwise could have sold that piglet. Then there is facilities costs, time, etc to add to that.

Don't sell yourself short. She's your sister but you probably want to cover the costs at the very least unless you're looking to subsidize her food budget.

Cheers,

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
in the mountains of Vermont
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/blog/


----------

